
Show HN: Endow – Enable Stock Donations for Nonprofits - anselparikh
Happy New Year HN!<p>We are excited to share Endow (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.getendow.com), a product that allows nonprofits to accept and manage stock gifts from their donors. Stock donations are the most tax-efficient way to give, but the process is incredibly manual for both donors and nonprofits. The entire process can take between 2 weeks to 2 months. Endow securely integrates with each broker, allows donors to initiate a charitable gift transfer in minutes, and automates the paperwork for nonprofits so they can focus on higher-impact activities.<p>We’d love your feedback, especially if you’ve donated stocks in the past. Additionally, if you know any nonprofits that would be interested in a quick discussion we’d appreciate an opportunity to learn from them. Feel free to email me directly at ansel@getendow.com.<p>Thanks!<p>Ansel + Jeremy
======
vegator
Nice idea. Would the nonprofits have the chance to blacklist stock from
companies that work against their principles?

For example: imagine the nonprofit 'Coalition to Stop Gun Violence' holding
stock from 'Sturm Ruger' (firearm manufacturing).

